# Alpencrosser - wieviel Federweg fahrt ihr?



## sico (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade dabei mir ein MTB zuzulegen, mit Ziel nen AlpenX zu fahren. Da ich aus dem RR-Bereich komme, hab ich nicht viel Erfahrung wieviel Federweg an der Gabel dafür sinnvoll ist.
Zur Auswahl stehen ein cc-lastiges Bike mit 100mm oder ein all-mountain mit 100-140mm (das aber ca. 2kg schwerer ist).
Deshalb würde mich interessieren was ihr persönlich fahrt; quasi als Entscheidungshilfe!
Gruß, sico


----------



## GeJott (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Das hängt meiner Meinung ein wenig vom Trailanteil und den Steigungen ab, die Du wählst. War mit 100 vorne und 115 hinten ganz gut bedient. Wichtiger finde ich eine nicht zu gestreckte Sitzposition, wegen des Rucksacks.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin bei meinen AX mit der 105mm Marzocchi  bisher immer sehr gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## spectres (12. Dezember 2006)

sico schrieb:


> bin gerade dabei mir ein MTB zuzulegen, mit Ziel *nen* AlpenX zu fahren. [...] Zur Auswahl stehen ein cc-lastiges Bike mit 100mm oder ein all-mountain mit 100-140mm (das aber ca. 2kg schwerer ist).


Wenn's wirklich nur ein ("nen") AX sein soll, würde ich die Anschaffung des MTB's von dem abhängig machen, was ich generell so fahren möchte. Soll's traillastiger sein, vielleicht auch mal heftigere Wege oder Strecken, die mehr rennmässig bewältigt werden? Ich selber würde die 140mm wählen. Gewichtsmässig würde ich darauf achten, dass 14kg nicht überschritten werden (je nach der Strecke können aber die Reifen das Gewicht über die Grenze drücken... von denen hängt ja einiges ab).

spectres


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

Letztes Jahr HT: Anfang vom AX 100, Ende ungefähr ~75 (kaputt)

Dieses Jahr Fully: 170mm/180mm (ETA - Absenkbar)

Aber da du aus dem RR Bereich kommst und eher auf lange Anstiege aus bist und weniger Trailabfahrten würde ein HT mit 100mm mMn ausreichen.
Hier der HT Fahrbericht: www.transalp06.de.vu

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## thof (12. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt nur wenige Gründe (z.B. Downhill), extra für einen AC ein anderes Bike als das vertraute zu benutzen. 
Ich fahre ein CC-Fully mit 80mm Federweg. Das einzige, was ich verändere, ist der Vorbau. Da montiere ich für den AC einen Syntace VRO.


----------



## dubbel (12. Dezember 2006)

thof schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenige Gründe (z.B. Downhill), extra für einen AC ein anderes Bike als das vertraute zu benutzen.


der hauptgrund für ein neues beik dürfte sein, dass er im moment keins hat. 

@sico: als RRler mit wenig beik-hintergrund (= gute ausdauer bei, entschuldigung: schlechter technik) würde ich zu dem mit 140 mm raten: 

entweder man fährt ein hardtail und lernt das ganze von null auf irgendwas, mühsam und nicht die zielstellung von jedem, 
oder man kauft sich ein beik mit viel federweg, nennen wir es von mir aus "all mountain", das hat den nachteil, dass es schwer ist, aber du fährst ja erstens keine rennen und hast zweitens konditionell eh wenig probleme. also kannst du das ding auch die berge hochwuchten.
Der vorteil ist aber, dass du da noch runterfahren kannst, wo ein marathon-beik dich abwirft. durch die sitzposition, den federweg und die ganze ausstattung bist du einfach sicherer unterwegs. Die theoretischen nachteile müssen dich nicht kümmern.


----------



## thof (12. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> der hauptgrund für ein neues beik dürfte sein, dass er im moment keins hat.



naja, in diesem Falle ...  soll er sich meinetwegen ein neues kaufen


----------



## thory (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
dazu habe ich gerade erst einen Beitrag geschrieben

in diesem thread ging es eben um die FW Diskussion:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250469&page=2

Gruss


----------



## dubbel (12. Dezember 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dazu habe ich gerade erst einen Beitrag geschrieben


schlechtes beispiel, weil andere voraussetzungen: 
einmal ein potentiell gut ausdauertrainierter RRler, ein andermal ein eher unfitter tourenfahrer mit besserer fahrtechnik. 
(auch die erwartungen werden anders beschrieben)

ohne mehr zu wissen, würde ich nicht sagen, dass für beide das gleiche beik geeignet wär.


----------



## thory (12. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ohne mehr zu wissen, würde ich nicht sagen, dass für beide das gleiche beik geeignet wär.



Aber die besprochenen Basisgedanken gelten doch für beide - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Dezember 2006)

Er schreibt zwar _" ... bin gerade dabei mir ein MTB zuzulegen, mit Ziel nen AlpenX zu fahren ..." _- aber wer kauft sich schon ein Bike *speziell *für einen Alpencross??? 
Daher denke ich, er meint wohl _" ... bin gerade dabei mir ein MTB zuzulegen, mit dem ich auch mal einen AlpenX fahren kann...". _ Er wird's danach kaum bis zum nächsten Jahr/Alpencross in die Ecke stellen. Also scheint er eher eine grundsätzliche Kaufberatung zu wollen?!
Und - wenn das zutrifft - sollte er meines Erachtens in einen Shop gehen, sich von einem kompetenten Kumpel beraten lassen, ein paar Mags bzw. Tests lesen. Ob 80, 100, 120, 140 mmm ist doch letztendlich abhängig vom _überwiegenden _Einsatzbereich des Bikes, Fahrtechnik und Kondition etc. Und nicht vom einmaligen Alpencross (von dem wir auch nicht wissen, wie er genau aussieht).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2006)

Es geht prizipiell alles. Ich fahre mit meinen Race Hardtail Sachen die manch ein "Freerider" nicht mal runter schiebt und jage mit nem 15 kg Enduro mit Flats und Bergstiefeln die RR-Fahrer das Stilfser Joch hoch, auch 3x an einem Tag wenns sein muß.
Was ich damit sagen will: Das Bike machts nicht. Eine pauschale Kaufberatung kann man nicht geben. Evtl. hilft Dir die Rubrik "das optimele Alpencross Bike" auf meiner HP weiter. 

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt gleich Pässe wie Krimmler Tauern, Niederjoch usw. machen willst, dann reicht ein Tourer mit 120/120 mmm Federweg allemal.
Viel wichtiger ist eine 100% versenkbare Sattelstütze und ein geeigneter Lenker (Vorbau kurz, Lenker breit) sowie gescheite Bremsen (180er Scheibe..)

Schau Dir einfach mal meine Tourberichte mit den Fotos dazu an...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Dezember 2006)

Grundsätzlich gilt doch, dass man mit jedem Bike jeden 08/15 Alpencross machen kann, es kommt wohl mehr darauf an, was man den Rest des Jahres vor hat! Nachdem man sicher auf einem AC mit Rucksack eher noch weniger fährt und eher schiebt als auf der bekannten Hausstrecke, reißen es dann 2cm mehr Federweg auch nicht raus! Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die denken, mit mehr Federweg trauen sie sich dann Sachen, die sie sich heute nicht fahren trauen, aber das ist Quatsch! Die Fahrtechnik ist das limitierende Moment! Ist die vorhanden, sagt der Federweg dann nur aus, wie bequem und evtl. mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man schwierige Stellen meistert. Aber von selber geht garnix!


----------



## karstb (12. Dezember 2006)

Einem Rennradler würde ich was schönes leichtes vorschlagen, vielleicht ein Hardtail oder sonst ein 100mm Fully mit etwas race-orientierter Geometrie. Sonst verliert man womöglich den Spaß am Bergauffahren.
Die Etappen werden wahrscheinlich sowieso eher nach dem Typ "3000Hm, 100km und 17er Schnitt" sein als "25km, 2000Hm, 3h tragen und 2h schieben und 5er SChnitt".

Achso, die eigentliche Frage war ja, was ich habe: Vorne 100mm mit ETA (für mich ein Muss), hinten ca. 50mm FW mit Lockout (auch ein Muss). Für mich ein sehr guter Kompromiss.


----------



## pseudosportler (12. Dezember 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt doch, dass man mit jedem Bike jeden 08/15 Alpencross machen kann, es kommt wohl mehr darauf an, was man den Rest des Jahres vor hat! Nachdem man sicher auf einem AC mit Rucksack eher noch weniger fährt und eher schiebt als auf der bekannten Hausstrecke, reißen es dann 2cm mehr Federweg auch nicht raus! Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die denken, mit mehr Federweg trauen sie sich dann Sachen, die sie sich heute nicht fahren trauen, aber das ist Quatsch! Die Fahrtechnik ist das limitierende Moment! Ist die vorhanden, sagt der Federweg dann nur aus, wie bequem und evtl. mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man schwierige Stellen meistert. Aber von selber geht garnix!



Richtig, nur der Fahrer/in bestimmt was geht, war dieses Jahr bei meinen ersten AlpenX auch mit meinen Race Hardtail mit 80mm Federweg unterwegs, mein Fully wurde mir vorher geklaut, bin auch mehr gefahren als einer mit einem Specialized Enduro, soll aber nicht heißen das ich fahren kann  .
Wie schon oft geschrieben, es kommt auf die Strecke und persönliches können an, also kann man von hier aus kaum einen Gescheiten Tip geben.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## dubbel (12. Dezember 2006)

d.h. der tip lautet: kauf dir den letzten dreck, weil das beik eh nichts zählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (12. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> d.h. der tip lautet: kauf dir den letzten dreck, weil das beik eh nichts zählt?



Ne ist klar dat mal wieder sowat kommen muß. 
Da weder du noch ich weiß was der junge Mann fahrtechnisch drauf hat und welche Strecke er fahren will, kann man halt nichts konkretes dazu sagen, auserdem ging es nicht um den letzten Dreck sondern um Federweg, viell oder wenig, Fully oder Hardtail.

Mit nicht mehr ganz so freundlichen Gruß, pseudosportler


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> d.h. der tip lautet: kauf dir den letzten dreck, weil das beik eh nichts zählt?



Genau! Baumarktbike rulez!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (13. Dezember 2006)

Konkret kann man dazu sagen, das der gute Mann auf nem reinen Schotter AC möglicherweise mit ner CC Feile glücklich wird, alles andere macht mit nem AM mehr Spaß - solange man eben nicht auf Zeit fährt.
Absenkbare Stütze, absenkbare Gabel bei Federwegen größer 100 mm,
große Scheiben und stabile Reifen sind weitere gute Ideen einen AC Streß- und Pannenfrei zu fahren.
Blockierbare Hinterradfederungen brauchts bei unausgereiften Systemen und oder notorischen Wiegetrittfahrern.

Die 15 kg haben mich übrigens immer nur beim Tragen gestört


----------



## MikeMaschsee (15. Dezember 2006)

Zum Thema:

vorne 100mm, hinten 120mm. Bislang auch bei heftigeren Trails und groben Wegen keine Probleme gehabt. Lasst euch von den Bike-Magazinen nicht einreden, dass man ein "All-Mountain"-Bike haben muss, um über die Berge zu kommen. 

_Wie sind in den letzten Jahren blos alle ohne diese neuen Wunder-Bikes über die Alpen gekommen?_  

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> *E C H T ? ? ?*


Jop


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2006)

ich denke man muss unterscheiden zwischen der frage "ich fahre das-und-das material - komme ich damit über die alpen?" und anderseits "wenn ich was neues brauche - was wäre das beste?". 

man kann ungefedert und mit dem downhiller rumfahren, wo mal will. es geht alles. 
ich verstehe dieses argument nicht, dass man mit jedem wurfanker super touren kann, wenn es doch offensichtlich ist, dass es auch einfacher geht. 
genau so kann ich mit nem hardtail und 60 mm vorne ja auch jede alpen-abfahrt runterhoppeln. aber zu sagen "kein problem" is doch quatsch, wenn es alternativen gibt.


----------



## Carsten (15. Dezember 2006)

schau Dich mal bei Liteville um. Das gibt es drei Aufbaubeispiele...das ist das Optimum und je nach Gabel ist alles drin.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube, dem Fragesteller geht es eh um ein Hardtail, denn die Frage war nach dem Federweg   v o r n e!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (15. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> genau so kann ich mit nem hardtail und 60 mm vorne ja auch jede alpen-abfahrt runterhoppeln. aber zu sagen "kein problem" is doch quatsch, wenn es alternativen gibt.



wieso Quatsch - es ist eine Frage der Prioritäten

wenn ich berücksichtige, dass auf einer 'normalen' Alpenüberquerung über 90% der Strecke problemlos mit dem Baumarktrad bewältigt werden können, dann stellt sich die Frage etwas anders: wie stark möchte ich mein Gerät an die extremeren Passagen anpassen?

im Zweifelsfall also an ein paar hundert locker schieb- /tragbare Meter

so gesehen sind auch null mm Federweg (z.B. an einem Cyclocross-Modell) eine Alternative: geringes Gewicht, weniger Kosten, weniger wartungsanfällige Technik, Spass und Flinkheit auf dem Löwenanteil der Strecke (Trails eingeschlossen)

insgesamt dürften sich solche Ausstattungs'probleme' doch an der Frage festmachen lassen, wie ich den grössten Spass an der Sache haben kann - und da ist. m.E. die allseits übliche schwerfällige Komfort-Lösung nicht besonders interessant...


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Dezember 2006)

Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch nochmehr Federweg.
Dafür ist Fahrtechnik durch Federweg zu ersetzten und darum geht es
doch hier. Die zwei Kilo Mehrgewicht tritt ein ambitionierter RR-Fahrer 
locker weg.

Bin bis jetzt immer mit meiner Rennfeile mit 80mm über die Alpen. Aller-
dings nicht immer runterfahrend. Jetzt hab ich mal 150mm auf einem 
AX ausprobieren dürfen und gleich ein entsprechendes Beik bestellt.
Trotz 4 kg Mehrgewicht wesentlich mehr Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (17. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Dafür ist Fahrtechnik durch Federweg zu ersetzten


leider gottes bis zu einem bestimmten grad ja. deswegen sieht man auch immer soviel nasen durch die berge eiern. eine gute fahrtechnik ist durch nichts zu ersetzen und hier wird mtb-anfängern von vornherein dazu geraten fahrtechnik durch federweg zu ersetzen - das ist doch stulle. 
ich frage mich nur, wie ich vor 6 jahren mit einer elastomergedämpften judy sl mit "effektiven" 50mm federweg so viel spass beim alpencross haben konnte. und die letzten jahre waren wir mit starrgabel in den alpen unterwegs und aus meiner sicht gibt es nichts besseres - aber ist ja geschmackssache. 

wie in anderen beiträgen schon angeklungen, würde ich die federwegswahl nicht von dem einen alpencross anhängig machen, sondern davon, wo ich sonst so unterwegs bin. was nützt dem threadersteller irgend so ein allmountain-kram wenn er den ganzen rest des jahres in der lüneburger heide bikt...

rb


----------



## rasinini (17. Dezember 2006)

rob schrieb:


> ......ich frage mich nur, wie ich vor 6 jahren mit einer elastomergedämpften judy sl mit "effektiven" 50mm federweg so viel spass beim alpencross haben konnte. und die letzten jahre waren wir mit starrgabel in den alpen unterwegs und aus meiner sicht gibt es nichts besseres .......



Judy o.k., aber Starrgabel??

Ich war auch schon mit nem MTB mit Starrgabel in den Bergen am Lago Maggiore unterwegs. Da hab ich mich aber schon nach meinem anderen Bergrad mit der Judy XC gesehnt.


----------



## sico (17. Dezember 2006)

Danke erstmal für alle ernstgemeinten Ratschläge!
Hab mal das Bike eines Kollegen ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass die Variante mit 100mm FW meiner Fahrweise sehr viel mehr entspricht als das All-Mountain.
Dennoch Danke an alle an der Diskussion Beteiligten.
Gruß, Sico


----------



## C.K. (17. Dezember 2006)

rasinini schrieb:


> ...aber Starrgabel??



Jau!!!  

Auf einem AC bin ich Minimalist. Möglichst wenig Gewicht bei Bike & Rucksack gleich maximaler Spass!! (Ich komme auch aus dem RR -Bereich.)
Aber das nur nebenbei.



			
				sico schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zur Auswahl stehen ein cc-lastiges Bike mit 100mm oder ein all-mountain mit 100-140mm (das aber ca. 2kg schwerer ist).
> Deshalb würde mich interessieren was ihr persönlich fahrt; quasi als Entscheidungshilfe!



Auf einem AC wird der Fun-Faktor für mich nicht in Federweg-Millimetern gemessen.
Als Entscheidungshilfe werden Dir die Vorlieben der einzelnen User hier wohl nicht viel nutzen.
Frag Dich einfach was willst Du an den anderen 350 Tagen im Jahr mit dem Bike machen ...

C.K.

Es geht auch so ...


----------

